# Wiggies or Switches



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It is cheating and unfortunately if people feel the need to win at any costs, they are going to cheat to win. I personally would want to win based on the merits of my dog, not how much cheating I could do to keep up with pros.


----------



## ristakrat (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! So people actually use these? 
I am totally new to show grooming. Are the dogs being shown inspected for these things? If I see them on another dog what do I do?
Is the use of these common? 
I am FrEaKiNg out!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I know, it seems strange, I am still trying to figure it all out and this one took me surprise too.

LOL...........where oh where is that thread ???


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is the page if anyone wants to see the context. http://www.bijoupoodles.com/Grooming.htmlThat particular breeder likes to make AKC conformation seem impossible for most people b/c she chooses not to participate. I think it's sad when those who choose not compete in conformation take jabs at those who do compete by making them all out to be cheaters, snobs or even abusive dog owners.

I have no idea how common the use of wiggies is, but I don't think you should use them. Instead, go into the ring and hold your head high b/c you are not cheating.


----------



## ristakrat (Feb 3, 2010)

I definitely want a good rep as a groomer. 
Wiggies are out! >
Can't wait until my first show!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

When is your first show? Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Both Sabrina and Gracy were finished without wigs. http://www.beauvoirpoodles.com/gpage1.html

Delilah will be too (right.... good luck finding matching brown wigs)
http://www.beauvoirpoodles.com/about.html

I think wigs are getting more and more common. It is hard to grow a good show coat and it is very easy to ruin one. The pro-handlers started out using wigs on Specials. This created a trickle down effect on the class dogs. I have even seen a pro-handler wig a Mini puppy. :fish: (How hard is it to grow coat on a Mini?)

What should you do? If you are in the ring as an exhibitor, you have the right to file a complaint with the judge. A very well known pro-handler who went BIS was turned in by one of the working dog owner-handlers who had seen her put the wigs in. However, you will incur the undying animosity of many of the other poodle handler/owners who do wig their dogs. You will become persona non grata. 

I think a better solution, if you show and breed, is to write letters to PCA and AKC asking them to police this issue better. I'd like to see all WDs, WBs and all BOV escorted back to grooming for supervised break down. Any dogs found to have wigs would forfeit his or her wins


----------



## ristakrat (Feb 3, 2010)

Nothing set in stone yet. My poodle's owner is working with the breeder and the handler to figure out what shows to enter her into once we thaw out in spring.
She will be shown in a puppy clip (thank God!) -have only done them on pets so far 
One of my poodle clients referred me to her. I hope I can deliver!
I'll be posting and reading over this forum to sponge up as much info as I can before I put my scissors to her.

How much do grooming models run? 
I emailed a couple people selling them but no response so far.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ristakrat said:


> Nothing set in stone yet. My poodle's owner is working with the breeder and the handler to figure out what shows to enter her into once we thaw out in spring.
> She will be shown in a puppy clip (thank God!) -have only done them on pets so far
> One of my poodle clients referred me to her. I hope I can deliver!
> I'll be posting and reading over this forum to sponge up as much info as I can before I put my scissors to her.


Why isn't the handler going to groom her? BTW... the puppy trim is hellishly hard to do correctly.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I am somewhat torn on this. 
see, really you are not supposed to use more thn three bands to hold a topknot in place. I use 10 or 11. 
You are not supposed to dye your dog. I have dyed my black poodle because he was sunbleached, and bleached my white dog, because he pees on his front bracelets. 
You are not supposed to chalk, gel, hairspray, but I have done all of them. 

You have to decide what YOU are ok with. I personally have not used wiggies, and as of right now, I really have no need to, usually they are used not for length but for thickness, and usually just on specials. I probally will never use them.


----------



## ristakrat (Feb 3, 2010)

The breeder lives 2,500 miles away


----------



## ristakrat (Feb 3, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Why isn't the handler going to groom her? BTW... the puppy trim is hellishly hard to do correctly.


Yikes.... must do more reading


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

You can buy model dogs from Barkleigh.com and I believe there is a discount for buying multiples. I'm guessing you're getting them just for practice, but if you're getting them for competition, there are restrictions. Some shows require you buy directly from them.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I am a breeder/handler/groomer...I have seen some very popular people using wiggies...not ok with me. I do know of one poodle that was benched because of a wig..the judge found it on exam...Im sure the judge had already known it was there. If you are going to win, make it because your dog was the better dog of the day.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

If you have to cheat to win you don't deserve that win. Its become common place at dog shows and they even sell some of the products at the shows! I found this to be asinine. :rolffleyes:

I am glad there is a place (the UKC) in the USA that you can show a natural dog (in ears/tail and coat) and still have a chance to win/place.

:lol: I laugh because its a link to Bijou :lol:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes but UKC needs to step up their judging. There are some really conformationally incorrect dogs getting their CH, GRCH and even top rankings in the UKC. I'm not talking about minor faults either; I've seen super long bodies, roached backs, terrible movement, etc. Those things can really affect a pet's quality of life and should certainly not be continued w/ in a breeding program.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Yes but UKC needs to step up their judging. There are some really conformationally incorrect dogs getting their CH, GRCH and even top rankings in the UKC. I'm not talking about minor faults either; I've seen super long bodies, roached backs, terrible movement, etc. Those things can really affect a pet's quality of life and should certainly not be continued w/ in a breeding program.


Yeah I have too when it comes to poodles. I can't speak about other breeds but there are some really ugly #1-5 poodles in the country out there for UKC. One in particular comes to mind that is red.:wacko:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Yeah I have too when it comes to poodles. I can't speak about other breeds but there are some really ugly #1-5 poodles in the country out there for UKC. One in particular comes to mind that is red.:wacko:


Where did you find that? Because UKC shows these poodles as the top five and they are all black, white or blue.
http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/DETopTen

1. CH Pinafore First Edition Midori -Black
http://www.prodigykennel.com/showring.html

2. GRCH Scheherazade Nightingale - Black
http://www.jenmillerhandling.com/pastwinners.html

2. Brooksides Rhythm 'n Blues - Blue

4. CH Prodigys Amorous Intentns @ Monet - White
http://www.harmonyhuntingpudels.com/SPP/Olivia.html

5. CH Majessa Earl's Girl Amanda - Black
http://blog.majessapoodles.com/
http://majessastandardpoodles.com/galleryshow/Majessa%20Earl%27s%20Girl%20Amanda%20%20Aug%2031,%2009%20%2017%20months.jpg


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What's funny about what they do for shows is public! Go to the bottom of the article to read;
Antonio
Miniature Poodle
Owned by Janet Lange
http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/16927275


----------

